# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  New 6ft Tank

## danny

Pic of the new 6x2x2, the hood is off easiler for set-up. Water just in for 1 day, waiting for it to clear up.

----------


## andrewtyr

> Pic of the new 6x2x2, the hood is off easiler for set-up. Water just in for 1 day, waiting for it to clear up.


Your tank is very nice. is there a chiller for it? I think u should start a new thread.

----------


## vinz

Split from http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...t=14901&page=4.

----------


## vinz

Danny,

From a 6' planted tank owner to a new one... your filtration setup is inadequet. As it is currently, the water at the left side will not get filtered much. Your outlet is not even facing the other end. Your tank will likely get algae problems due to poor circulation.

Good circulation is essential for good distribution of ferts and CO2.

Suggestions:
- Split the filter inlet, one at each end.
- Extend the rainbar and run it near the bottom across the back.

Something like the bottom... (# are the inlets).



```
   ^  V                    ^
|  |  |                    |  |
|  |  |                    |  |
|  |  |                    |  |
|  |  |                    |  |
|  |  +----Rainbar------   |  |
|  #                       #  |
|                             |
+-----------------------------+
```

----------


## ranmasatome

just what i was thinking Vinz..lol

----------


## loupgarou

actually you can do it like i do. I have inlets and outlets at both ends. one set is for filtration, the other set for chiller powered by an eheim pump

----------


## danny

Hi all, thanks for all the suggestion. I only use the Jebo to polish the water due to the suspended particles of the new gravel. This tank will use at least 3 canister when it is in full operation, mainly from consolidating my other tanks elsewhere.

I will be running 1xJebo 858, 1x Atman 3338 and either a Ehiem 2228 or 2215. I have holes made at both ends and in the middle of the top brace.

Tank will use 3x 4ft 2x55w Magnum II.

Will decide on a chiller later.

----------


## vinz

I see. You may want to cross the outlets and inlets, so that the water has a chance of being distributed throughout the tank.

E.g.:
Left filter outlet on the left and inlet in the middle.
Middle filter outlet on the right and inlet on the left.
Right filter outlet in the middle and inlet on the right.

Water from the middle comes out on the left,
water from the left comes out right,
water from the right comes out in the middle,
cycle continues.

----------


## mordrake

> Danny,
> 
> From a 6' planted tank owner to a new one... your filtration setup is inadequet. As it is currently, the water at the left side will not get filtered much. Your outlet is not even facing the other end. Your tank will likely get algae problems due to poor circulation.
> 
> Good circulation is essential for good distribution of ferts and CO2.
> 
> Suggestions:
> - Split the filter inlet, one at each end.
> - Extend the rainbar and run it near the bottom across the back.
> ...


totally agree  :Smile: 
that's exactly how i set up my 2x2028s except the inlet/outlet positions are reversed and i use rainbars for both outlets.
the long rainbar distributes co2 pretty evenly throughout the tank.
with a 2.5ft ht, i still have some dead spots at the corners. so i drilled some holes in the outlet corners (where it bends) so that water circulation gets into the corners. being KS, i have 2 eden rotating powerheads in the tank as well  :Grin:

----------


## Phillipians

when are you posting up the pics for your aquarium, with a mammoth of a tank like that.... i really wanna see what can be done with it WohhoOO ! heheh only dream to have a tank that size

----------


## ching4ever

nice tank and good equipment u got.
cant wait to see your tank...

----------


## XnSdVd

Heh, I see we're on different ends of the tech tree  :Smile:  Anyway, got a few questions for you. How do you intend to plant it? And what kind of fish do you intend to put in it? Either way, good luck with your tank =) And thanks for the lessons I'll udoubtedly learn from your experience  :Grin:

----------


## danny

I keep mostly corydoras, so there will be much open ground for the cories thus also the fine sand part in front of the tank. Plants will be mainly crypts and echindorous cos I travel quite frequent.

Just put in some plants. Will add more later when have time. Also the DW is still not in yet.

----------


## Justikanz

Oh, do you want a fully grown _Echinodorus sp._ then? It is about 2ft tall and had been grown submersed for a long time and can be easily transferred. I am looking for a owner for this plant as I want to re-scape my tank and it is not in the new plan! Anyway, PM me if you are interested. The older leaves can be trimmed off to create a smaller plant. Pic of the plant can be found at http://www.arofanatics.com/forums/sh...d.php?t=194719

----------


## ZeroKhoo

> I keep mostly corydoras, so there will be much open ground for the cories thus also the fine sand part in front of the tank. Plants will be mainly crypts and echindorous cos I travel quite frequent.
> 
> Just put in some plants. Will add more later when have time. Also the DW is still not in yet.


so envy u hv such a big big tank orh~~~  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## XnSdVd

Oh yeah danny, think you can give me the contact of the guys who made the cupboard for you? I'm running into alot of trouble doing it myself.  :Opps:

----------


## danny

Just got back yesterday.
Some update of the plants, crypts have melt but throwing off new shoots.

----------


## ngck

nice tank u got there

----------


## XnSdVd

The background makes it look a little empty though. And the lights a little eerie... heh, Nice touch with the white sand though. I suppose that's going to be some kinda clearing when you're done.

----------


## ZeroKhoo

:Opps:  such a big tank donno need how many plant to full fill it~ -.-!!!

----------


## Phillipians

get one really huge DW as focal point, you want simple get nanas and ferns, all types an variety,and crypts heh but then it will be super duper ex

----------


## danny

Pic with one of the dw in from my other tank. Due to the type of fishes that I will be keeping, I do not want a too big piece of DW.

----------


## danny

New plants added.

----------


## Justikanz

Hope the BIG plant come in handy for the scaping. Must show us ah...  :Smile:

----------


## danny

Thanks Thomas for the BIG plant, however wife doesn't like it in the new tank so it can only reside my old 4ft in my mum's place. 

Latest pic, all plants are in. Now waiting for them to mature a bit.

----------


## danny

Have shifted part of my cory collection into the tank; so far 95 at the moment. May not use Co2 for this tank, waiting too see how the plants grow, but the stem plants seems to be doing well; almost covering the centre inlet pipe.

Tank specs :
Size
180cmx60cmx60cm
Substrate
Fine white sand
Aquarium Granpour
Lights
3 sets of Magmun II 2x55 watts = 330watts
Filters
1x Jebo 858
1x Ehiem 2226
1x Ehiem 2215
1x Ehiem 2224
1x 11 watts UV, on with the lights.

----------


## Nicky

The setup is neat and pleasing to the eyes.

However if I were you I will plant much more denser for the start so avoid all the algae-related-pain that commonly associated with new setup with little plant mass.
Once settled in you can slowly remove all the excess plants that you do not like to keep.

----------


## ching4ever

ur equipment is damn good. hope i can get this big tank with such good equipment in the future time.

anyway, the plant grow very healty. i'm quite interested in ur cory. any closer pic of them?

----------


## danny

Latest pic. The stem plants are growing nicely. 

Also some pic of the fauna; mostly corydoras.

----------


## ching4ever

i like the cory la!!! that is my most favourite cory. thinking to buy around 5-10 spot cory put inside my guppy tank, full with java moss mountain and carpet, is it possible?

----------


## danny

Pic showing good plant growth. Still not using any supplement co2.

----------


## Justikanz

Nice!! Made me wanna do discus again...  :Smile:  What happened to the corys?  :Smile:

----------


## XnSdVd

Probably hiding from the giant discus =)

----------


## danny

No food no cory. They only come out when there is food for them. That's why my wife do not like them. Will take another pic with the cory next time.

----------


## ahkarboy

wow very nice tank!!! how come ur background is blue?

----------


## Thirteen

cory is cute la~ ^^ btw is the water slightly cloudy or is the effect of the glare from the substrate?? are you intend to plant some foreground plants??

----------


## danny

> cory is cute la~ ^^ btw is the water slightly cloudy or is the effect of the glare from the substrate?? are you intend to plant some foreground plants??


It is the glare from the white sand. I am keeping lots of cory, so how to have foreground plants ?

By the way, the tank background is white oyama paper, fits in with my living room.

----------


## danny

Tank after about 8 weeks, still waiting for the right side plant to grow.

----------


## XnSdVd

Woah... that's pretty damn... erm... colourful? Call it "End of the Rainbow" or something =) I finally started scaping mine. Shall post pics soon.  :Smile:

----------


## reebok4190

wow.. this allow more new scaping experiences...

----------


## danny

State of the tank after a 2 week business trip.

----------


## Fei Miao

You're getting quite good growth there  :Smile: , looks good!

----------


## danny

After a major revamp. About 95% stem plants removed.

----------


## |squee|

You should go for a more defined U-shape.

----------


## troyz

:Surprised:  hi Danny, the discus really combined well with the greens... :Smile:

----------


## danny

New update of the 6 footer.

----------


## danny

Night view when aquarium lights show better

----------


## mordrake

nice rainbow & cory tank.... but where's the discus?

----------


## danny

Got about 6 garra sometime back, and found out that they like discus slime. The garra are too difficult to catch so the Discus have to go to another tank.

----------


## clouser_minnow

you have a beautiful tank!! i;m going to get a 5x2x2 soon. do you have any tips for such a big tank? my biggest aquascape has been a 422.

----------


## medicineman

My, that tank is sure a busy one. Fully stocked I see  :Smile:

----------


## a_scape

Oops, I will miss the discus show  :Sad:

----------


## jonas

the discus tank look more natural. what happen to your Discus ?

----------


## danny

After some trimming on Sat;04/11/2006.

----------


## wks

Wow, this is a very lively tank! Can you share what sort of filtration used to support such heavy bioload?

----------


## richietay

The school of fishes certainly caught my attention. The scape looks wild and plants overgrown, Nice though!  :Smile:

----------


## clouser_minnow

beautiful tank!! how much light are you supplying it?

----------


## danny

Lights are 
2 strips of 4ft 2x36watts PL
1 strip of Jebo 4ft T5 with 2HO54watts & 2NO28watts.
2 strips of 2ft 1x36watts PL.

Filters
1x Ehiem 2226 with 27watts UV
1x Ehiem 2215 attached with internal CO2 reactor
1x Tretatec EX700 in serial with Jebo 838(Spoilt)
1x Jebo 858

----------


## clouser_minnow

thanks for the info, Danny!

----------


## ilgio

i don't like the rock position but it's a great aquarium!

----------


## mandz

> After some trimming on Sat;04/11/2006.


Hi Danny,

great tank  :Smug:  how many rainbowfishes are there in your 6 footer? I've recently been starting to collect rainbows and am thinking of setting up a bigger tank to acccomdate these beauties...

----------

